# Question About Show Kit



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

How tight are the rules about what goes in the pen?

I have seen a lot of siamese/rex/orientals with fairly elaborate 'donut' beds in the pens, others with a pad bed/cushion in white fleece... are these all ok?

I'm getting Mabel an orthopedic pad for in her pen to help with her hips - to try prevent her getting stiff - it's all white but was pretty much planning on either:

a) putting under her fleece blanket so just looks like a hump

or

b) puttin in after open judging

what are the rules on beds?


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Think if it is anything distinctive, ie not a white fleece or vet bed that they are at risk of disqualification. I have known pens with white towels to be disqualified. Might be worth asking a show manager.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

hey

I rang them up and they said so long as it's a) white (in case blanket gets 'rearranged' by helpful cat) and b) under said blanket I can have an orthopedic pad for her to make it comfy... watch her sleep in the litter tray anyways


----------

